# Can my dog eat this?



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Very useful chart for deciding on which human foods are safe for dogs and which aren't.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Beverly isn't allowed very many oranges, just a bite, but she sure does love them! She will beg and beg for an orange. I will have to try pineapple and strawberries too!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My chi's LOVE cherries. I make sure the pit is out. I read it is the pits that have the cyanide. Actually they only get pieces of cherries that I spit out for them!!! What we do for our dogs! One of mine will eat banana too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I had no idea dogs could have oranges before I saw this article.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I also gave my dogs a bite of some cherries a week or so ago. Had no idea cherries were bad for them 😳. As I'd never seen them on any foods to avoid lists. I think this chart is very useful.


----------

